# WLAN Router Hutschiene



## Matze001 (18 März 2021)

Moin,

mal wieder ein altes Thema.

Wir haben einen Kunden der gern eine Komponente in unserem Schaltschrank, die nur einen LAN-Anschluss hat, ins WLAN bekommen möchte.
Da wir nur 24V Luft und etwas Liebe haben, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem passenden Gerät für meine Aufgabe.

Rahmenbedingungen:

24VDC
mind. 1xLAN
Externe WLAN-Antenne 
Hutschienenmontage wünschenswert
Das Gerät muss sich nur als Client in ein bestehendes WLAN einklinken können, und dieses an seinem LAN-Port "weiterverteilen".
Es darf auch gern WLAN als WAN und ein eigenes LAN-Netz haben.

Klar könnte ich jetzt ein Fernwartungsmodem mit WLAN nehmen, aber da liege ich gleich bei > 400€ und nutze 90% der Funktion nicht.
Gibt es da nix kleineres?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 März 2021)

Ich hätte ja wegen der Industrietauglichkeit Siemens Scalance gesagt aber bei 400 € Budget kommst du da vermutlich nicht weit


----------



## Matze001 (18 März 2021)

Ja genau. Es geht auch nicht um die super Industrietauglichkeit. Es ist eher ein Nebenprozess der nicht prozessrelevant ist.
Hier würde es ein kleiner TP-Link mit USB als Stromversorgung tun, aber ... etwas mehr Anspruch habe ich dann doch.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 März 2021)

Vielleicht sowas, Preis steht nicht dabei.

Hat 24V Anschluss
Tragschienen Adapter erhältlich
Magnetfuß Antenne erhältlich

https://www.traeger.de/industrial-ethernet/industrieller-wlan-router.html


----------



## JesperMP (18 März 2021)

300 €
https://www.process-informatik.de/9352-ALF-UA_alf-ua.html/?lang=en_


----------



## JSEngineering (18 März 2021)

Wie sieht es denn mit einem WLAN-Repeater für die Steckdose aus? Die haben oft LAN-Anschluß dabei... wäre dann eher Homeappliance, wäre aber eigentlich genau das, was Du suchst. Vielleicht gibt's das ja auch "robuster"...


----------



## roboticBeet (18 März 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit einem WLAN-Repeater für die Steckdose aus? Die haben oft LAN-Anschluß dabei... wäre dann eher Homeappliance, wäre aber eigentlich genau das, was Du suchst. Vielleicht gibt's das ja auch "robuster"...



Grundsätzlich müsste man dann aber noch abklären, ob sich entsprechende Geräte auch im WLAN authentifizieren können. Für Heimanwendungen hast du in der Regel nur WLANs mit WPA2/WPA3 Schlüssel. Möglicherweise muss sich der WLAN Client über einen RADIUS-Server o. ä. authentifizieren, was natürlich das Gerät unterstützen muss. Besonders wenn die Authentifizierung mittels Zertifikat o. ä. abläuft.


----------



## Matze001 (18 März 2021)

Danke für die ganzen infos, sieht gut aus.

Jetzt hat sich grad der Kunde gemeldet, und gefragt ob nicht doch LTE ginge...

Also gleiche Anforderung nur mit LTE (Oder LTE XOR WLAN)

Ach wäre das Leben schön... wenn der Kunde net wäre 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Ludewig (18 März 2021)

Teltonika RUT 240 oder mehr


----------

